# Bloomberg reporter blames Tesla for Mobileye fault



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: Electrical Tape on Sign Fooled a Tesla Into Speeding in Test

_(Bloomberg) -- Researchers were able to trick a Tesla Inc. vehicle into speeding by putting a strip of electrical tape over a speed limit sign, spotlighting the kinds of potential vulnerabilities facing automated driving systems._​​_Technicians at McAfee Inc. placed the piece of tape horizontally across the middle of the "3" on a 35 mile-per-hour speed limit sign. The change caused the vehicle to read the limit as 85 miles per hour, and its cruise control system automatically accelerated, according to research released by McAfee on Wednesday._​_. . ._​_The tests involved a 2016 Model S and Model X that used camera systems supplied by Mobileye Inc., now a unit of Intel Corp. Mobileye systems are used by several automakers though Tesla stopped using them in 2016._​​_Tests on Mobileye's latest camera system didn't reveal the same vulnerability, and Tesla's latest vehicles apparently don't depend on traffic sign recognition, according to McAfee._​
My 2014 BMW i3-REx has a similar Mobileye system. The fault is Mobile eye and shows another example why Tesla does not trust subcontractors.

Bob Wilson

ps. In a perverse sense, they fooled the car into unexpected acceleration. . . and the driver.


----------



## Alex K (Jul 8, 2018)

This has been covered in other threads, but I wanted to point out the car didn't accelerate to 85mph on it's own. Once the Mobileye camera was fooled into thinking there was an 85mph speed limit sign they engaged cruise control. So the car didn't accelerate from 35mph to 85mph on it's own.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Alex K said:


> This has been covered in other threads, but I wanted to point out the car didn't accelerate to 85mph on it's own. Once the Mobileye camera was fooled into thinking there was an 85mph speed limit sign they engaged cruise control. So the car didn't accelerate from 35mph to 85mph on it's own.


I have the same problem in my neighborhood. In one direction, TACC wants to go to 45 mph. In the reverse, it takes my manual set speed. But you bring up a good point I don't remember in the article ... you have to set the TACC speed AFTER the systems is fooled. It is a difference without a practical distinction in ordinary driving.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

The whole thing is silly and hardly newsworthy. If someone properly doctored a speed limit sign the human in any normal car may well be tricked into following that number as well. Reason would likely take over though, and they'd slow down. Same would happen here even if AP started speeding up.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

AP doesn't blindly follow the posted speed limit, it adjusts based on the road conditions. It's not going to see a fake 85 mph sign and accelerate suddenly, driving off the curve of a road and crashing into a house, because it's going to _see the curve_. The risk there would be pranking you into getting a speeding ticket. Simply showing that a fake sign can make AP drive too fast on a closed, straight road is only proof of concept that has no real world application.

Sure, a human might be more prone to realize that 85 mph isn't appropriate for a residential area, even if it's a straight road, but it wouldn't really clue you into it being a 35 mph zone either. You might still be ticketed for assuming because the sign was tampered with, the speed limit is, say, 50.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Ksb466 said:


> The whole thing is silly and hardly newsworthy. If someone properly doctored a speed limit sign the human in any normal car may well be tricked into following that number as well. Reason would likely take over though, and they'd slow down. Same would happen here even if AP started speeding up.


 AND it was a system that Tesla stopped using some five years ago?

Yep - that's news. And speaking of News, that bridge is still for sale. Film at 11.


----------

